# Greetings



## WNYHaunts (Jul 3, 2006)

I recently discovered this forum after browsing through threads on the HalloweenForum. I post there, when I post, as HalloweenEve. I see many familiar names on this board.

About me:
Home Haunter.
Halloween/Horror Collector
Freelance Web developer (see signature)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!!

It's quite a popular place here, more active then any other forum..
You should enjoy it!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome HalloweenEve...nice to meet you.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A big Howdy to you.Welcome Halloween Eve


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard WNYHaunts.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A big horror howdy.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the Board WNYHaunts


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome to the fun side of the street :googly:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi WNY, I'm sure you'll enjoy this forum, it's a hoot.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Fourm. Belive me, you'll find yourself learning a lot pretty fast


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome WNYHaunts! This is a vonderful place to be with a lot of vonderful people to help in any vay they can! Hope you like it here. :>


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

WNYHaunts said:


> I recently discovered this forum after browsing through threads on the HalloweenForum. I post there, when I post, as HalloweenEve. I see many familiar names on this board.
> 
> About me:
> Home Haunter.
> ...


Hello and welcome WNYHaunts. Looking forward to hearing more about your haunt.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums WNYhaunts, I am sure you will glean lots of great info from the gang here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*WNYHaunts hello and welcome to HauntForum. It is nice to meet you.*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...its a great place. Ive learned so much already. Great people to chat with and ask questions...Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome! enjoy the awesome peeps here!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome WNYHaunts. Glad to meet you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

greetings and welcome,


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome


----------

